# How can I make my mouse glide better?



## Rowsol (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen a lot of suggestions on the net but I'd like to ask here.  I want my mouse to have as low of a resistance as possible.  I've owned a 3m mouse pad (adhesive) for a while now and spots have worn down and it needs to go.  Also, my mouse feet are worn too.


----------



## Raw (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13782/pad-247/Corepad_Skatez_Pro_-_CM_Storm_Spawn.html
You can get these mouse feet online at frozencpu.
I use them and they are good.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

Glass that has been frosted is good.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Glue tiny wheels on the bottom of your mouse and see how that goes. I'm curious.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

teflon pads and look at other game pads. I honestly use a soft pad for comfort


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Stick some wings on it and toss it off a building.
Seriously, what he said ^^^Teflon pads.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 1, 2015)

Replace the Teflon pads if worn, use bigger ones if need be. Use a slick mouse pad that is non abrasive. Treat the pads with ArmorAll. Furniture polish works in a pinch.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 1, 2015)

Use a big Teflon cutting board as a mouse pad


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

which mouse do you have? getting a decent mouse pad may help to,
i've replaced my old mousepad,  now i have a large one, 320x400 mm and let me tell you that its awesome even with an big-ass mouse, my mouse has no adjustable 
weight...


Regards,


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Glass that has been frosted is good.



This. Acid sanded or satin blasted tempered glass is just about the smoothest surface you can get that will actually work with an optical laser mouse.
I had mine Satin blasted, however I've recently discovered that if you get a sheet of tempered glass and a few litres of Brasso, you can acid sand the glass yourself with the Brasso. It may however, take days. You need to rough sand the glass first for the opacity, and then finish it off with a tonne of Brasso and some rock solid patience. Eventually it will be smooth as silk.

I got my custom glass surface for around $28 though, they're not expensive to make at all. Shipping costs more than materials if you get it done by a proper professional glazer.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

I've found on hard pads that have worn, putting a glaze-type automotive wax helps, and it wears pretty well.


----------

